
Crude Nation: What Happened to Venezeula - jseliger
http://www.paulmusgrave.info/2017/01/17/crude-nation-raul-gallegos-review/
======
SnakePlissken
A great companion to this article is the Planet Money episode on Venezuela's
collapse [0]. It's only 20 minutes long and combines anecdotes with a basic
bird's eye view in NPR's typical fashion.

 _Venezuela didn 't save its oil money. It used it to subsidize goods and
services for the people, but in some unusual ways. Another choice: instead of
making stuff at home, Venezuela imported almost everything it could. The
government also kept tight control on the exchange rate between Venezuelan
bolivars and U.S. dollars._

[0]:
[http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2016/10/21/498867764/episo...](http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2016/10/21/498867764/episode-731-how-
venezuela-imploded)

